# newest ebay auction...



## copperkid_18 (Mar 11, 2011)

most of these are from my 115 towers...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120696832685&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120696834909&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## copperkid_18 (May 17, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120724877528&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## copperkid_18 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120734674164



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120734633231&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

